# Recovery



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

What is the rule for recovering deer here in Utah. I've been hunting one big buck for a good portion of the season and he has been pushed to the edge of public and private property. If I shot the buck and it ran onto private property but the landowner doesn't want me anywhere near their land how would I go about getting my buck? Is it better to just not hunt "my" buck anymore?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

If you cross into private property to recover an injured deer without permission, you can be fully prosecuted for trespassing. So take that into account while chasing deer. If one does go onto private property, the best approach is to contact the land owner. Some will let you go out, and may come out and escort you. Some might just say sorry, you're out of luck. 

Allowing a wounded animal to suffer due to property boundaries doesn't sit well with me, but it isn't worth the potential consequences to me.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

What about the requirement to show proof of sex when you can hunt either with archery? I'd rather not have to cut off the animals junk to show that. Why the requirement?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I work with a guy who recently retired from the DNR and was a CO for 15+ years. I asked him the exact same question about a wounded animal that runs to private property after being shot and he told me the landowner has two options - let the hunter on to retrieve the animal or get a ticket for wanton destruction of wildlife. The first step, if this situation happens, is to call a CO and document (pictures, blood trail, etc.) that the animal was actually on public when the shot was taken.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with CPAjeff--call the DWR and have them help you navigate the situation. I've hunted private property boundaries before. I wouldn't shy away from it, but I'd make dang sure I was well on the public land side of things.


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

Here's another thought about recovery: Beware of rain. And, this time of year, in some places, red maple leaves.

i almost shot a deer yesterday evening in a pause in the rain. A group came running up to me and I drew back and released at 3 yards. Horrible twanging sound. Dry fire, the arrow had fallen off the string! A few moments later I met another hunter, who had already shot one of the group, which is why they ran to me. The deer he shot ran too. I looked around with him for a minute for blood, which was impossible to find any because of all the bright red maple leaves on the ground. A half hour later it was dark and raining hard. That place is very thick cover. I realized how lucky I was not to have made the shot. He is pretty much guaranteed not to recover it.

So a good rule is to always take a moment to imagine what the tracking job is going to be like. I was so excited about the deer activity, I hadn’t been thinking about it all.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You could try to find out who the landowner is if you don't know already and let him know about the situation. Tell him you aren't looking for permission to hunt his land and have no intentions of trespassing, but if you shoot this buck and he jumps on to the private you would like to seek permission to trail him. If the landowner gives you a positive response then I would go ahead and hunt it. Maybe the landowner is an anti-hunting bunny hugger, or just some old curmudgeon that doesn't want anybody on his land no matter what and you will get a not so positive response. If this is the case, then it probably isn't worth the trouble. Showing a little respect and goodwill towards the landowner can make a world of difference.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

quartz said:


> Here's another thought about recovery: Beware of rain. And, this time of year, in some places, red maple leaves.
> 
> i almost shot a deer yesterday evening in a pause in the rain. A group came running up to me and I drew back and released at 3 yards. Horrible twanging sound. Dry fire, the arrow had fallen off the string! A few moments later I met another hunter, who had already shot one of the group, which is why they ran to me. The deer he shot ran too. I looked around with him for a minute for blood, which was impossible to find any because of all the bright red maple leaves on the ground. A half hour later it was dark and raining hard. That place is very thick cover.* I realized how lucky I was not to have made the shot. He is pretty much guaranteed not to recover it.
> *
> So a good rule is to always take a moment to imagine what the tracking job is going to be like. I was so excited about the deer activity, I hadn't been thinking about it all.


So, maybe you were lucky to not shoot a deer that you can't recover, but what happened to your poor bow after the dry fire? out:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

blamb61 said:


> What about the requirement to show proof of sex when you can hunt either with archery? I'd rather not have to cut off the animals junk to show that. Why the requirement?


I don't know, but I could guess...
...If I were an exceptionally dishonest person who was really intent on shooting a trophy animal I could shoot a trophy bull, for example, haul out the quarters without proof of sex, stash the head, and come back later to retrieve it.

With the proof of sex law, I have to have the head to prove that my bull is a spike and not a branch-antlered bull. If I shoot a cow, I must prove that I haven't shot a mature bull by having proof of sex.

I think the law helps deter would-be poachers....


----------

